# Commuter Bikes



## ckosmides

I am just getting into riding my bike to work and enjoy seeing what other people ride. Please submit a picture of your ride in commuter mode if you have one. If there already is a thread devoted to this I apologize.
Thanks


----------



## brianmcg

Surly Long Haul Trucker

View attachment 132907


----------



## jaimeS

*Bianchi San Jose...*

fixed


----------



## rockpharmer

*late 90s bianchi eros*


----------



## Dave Hickey

My Panasonic touring bike..I use it as a daily commuter and more


----------



## Loraura

Mine:









My husbands:









We both use back packs right now, but I'm looking at trunks/panniers or some such to get the load off me and onto the bike.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I drive a Cannondale Cyclo-Cross

With added rack and pannier









and emergency bottle opener.









In case my helpers aren't around


----------



## Pscyclepath

I used my Fisher Caliber 29er for about a year, and invested in a Specialized Globe commuter back the end of May:










A chunk of my route covers a floodplain and some single-track, so the Fisher is still on standby depending on river conditions...


----------



## buck-50

This is my main commuter. 










This was my winter commuter, now retired.










This is the replacement for my winter commuter...


----------



## mbaha

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I drive a Cannondale Cyclo-Cross
> 
> With added rack and pannier
> 
> and emergency bottle opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


It looks like you have P-clamps holding the top and bottom of the rack, how doe this hold up? What kind of clamps are you using?
thanks


----------



## PdxMark

My current commuter and errand bike. I swapped the saddle for a Brooks B-68...


----------



## Henry Chinaski




----------



## JohnnyTooBad

My commuter bike in Christmas commuter mode (the xmas lights aren't on it now)









This is the color it is now


----------



## RedRex

My Soma Double Cross. 
simple rear rack with cheap panniers, one grocery bag. REI trunk rack/bag.
Front Tubus Tara rack (yes!) with cheap Nashbar waterproof panniers.
Fat 28mm Michelin City tires with reflective sidewalls.
50/39 w 12/27 (triple rear derailler)
Nitto Noodle handlebar
And a bell.

birth...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133886&highlight=soma


----------



## slupo

That's a great bike! What's that front rack and bag??



Dave Hickey said:


> My Panasonic touring bike..I use it as a daily commuter and more


----------



## JoeDaddio

Here's my Soma. She's been my main mode of transportation for about 4 months or so. Car-less in OC!

Single Speed Tank.


joe


----------



## skyphix

Sorry, I know I've posted this a few times... but here is my do-it-all bike. Commute, train, go for family rides, you name it.










It will probably get fenders next but if I can find a cheap vintage road bike this will be retired from commuting duties.


----------



## oarsman

*My two main commuters*

I commute pretty well every day. Ride to work is about 30 km but I often take the bike part way on transit. If I need to carry stuff, I use my Atlantis (doubles as my touring bike). If everything I need will fit in a small messenger bag, I use my converted to fix gear Landshark (with eno hub).


----------



## bigbill

Here is mine. These are shots I took while living in Hawaii. It is a Gunnar Crosshairs with a shimagnolo drivetrain. It now has black fenders with lots of hi-viz yellow decals but other than that it is the same. I occassionally run a set of Jandt panniers if I have a lot of stuff to carry. My commute is 21.5 miles each way so I try to keep the cargo to a minimum.


----------



## JoeDaddio

I thought you commuted on a Soma, Bill?


joe


----------



## Dave Hickey

slupo said:


> That's a great bike! What's that front rack and bag??



Thanks, the rack came with the frame but it's a Nitto copy...The bag is a 'Lil Loafer from Rivendell


----------



## bigbill

JoeDaddio said:


> I thought you commuted on a Soma, Bill?
> 
> 
> joe


I did commute on a Soma Smoothie ES for almost two years until it broke at the drive side dropout. A long warranty saga ensued with Soma. It took almost three months before they finally sent me a new frame. In that time I bought the Gunnar because we were still living with one car. The new 60cm frame/fork is still in the box. The frame that broke was Reynolds 631. The new frame is Tange Prestige. I am pretty sure the rear triangles are still 4130 chromoly.


----------



## JoeDaddio

bigbill said:


> I did commute on a Soma Smoothie ES for almost two years until it broke at the drive side dropout. A long warranty saga ensued with Soma. It took almost three months before they finally sent me a new frame. In that time I bought the Gunnar because we were still living with one car. The new 60cm frame/fork is still in the box. The frame that broke was Reynolds 631. The new frame is Tange Prestige. I am pretty sure the rear triangles are still 4130 chromoly.



I remember reading about that a while back, but I don't know how I missed the Gunnar. Sure is a good lookin bike though!


joe


----------



## Squidward

RedRex said:


> My Soma Double Cross.
> simple rear rack with cheap panniers, one grocery bag. REI trunk rack/bag.
> Front Tubus Tara rack (yes!) with cheap Nashbar waterproof panniers.
> Fat 28mm Michelin City tires with reflective sidewalls.
> 50/39 w 12/27 (triple rear derailler)
> Nitto Noodle handlebar
> And a bell.
> 
> birth...
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133886&highlight=soma


Do you carry a glove and ball to go with that baseball bat or is that for persuading the car drivers to leave you a wide berth as you ride to/from work?


----------



## PaulRivers

jaimeS said:


> fixed


This is a response to the guy who had a pic of his bianchi with the reflective tape.

That's really cool! Where did you get that reflective tape that you can see in the dark, but practically dissapears on your bike in the light?


----------



## jaimeS

*3M Solas reflective tape*



PaulRivers said:


> This is a response to the guy who had a pic of his bianchi with the reflective tape.
> 
> That's really cool! Where did you get that reflective tape that you can see in the dark, but practically dissapears on your bike in the light?



Thanks, the tape is 3M Solas and can be purchased at http://www.identi-tape.com/solas.html, but it's not cheap. I've used some tape purchased from Target for my helmet before I got the Solas and it has worked just as fine at a fraction of the price. The Target tape was in a green package but not nearly as thick and sticky as the Solas tape though. Both are a pale grey color in the light that closely matches the color of my bike. It would be more noticeable on darker paint.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

mbaha said:


> It looks like you have P-clamps holding the top and bottom of the rack, how doe this hold up? What kind of clamps are you using?
> thanks



Delta clamps. 1 pair came with the universal Disc brake rack, from LBS. There was a larger diameter pair that I shimmed for a little while. I got the other set at REI, couple bucks. 

So far no issues, I have gone grocery shopping, but usually put most of the load in the trailer, just bread and other light items in the pannier.

The Universal Delta rack does have 1 drawback. The legs rotate in a sleeve that is welded to the bottom of the rack. When riding with no load it rattles quite a bit. I have tried, unsuccessfully, to squeeze some silicone in the gap. Some day I will remember and fill it with chaulking.

Sledge


----------



## Hagakure

My Commuter.


----------



## m_s

2007 K2 Enemy, currently running as a 1x9 With 38t chainring, 11-25 cassette and Ultegra Rear derailleur. Stock Tiagra shifter.

Not really a commuting setup, especially with the 700x40 Ritchey Sp[eedmaxes, but I don't have the money to invest in a pure commuter bike at the moment when I already have a bike that works well enough. I still manage to ride every day (no car).


----------



## Squidward

Hagakure said:


> My Commuter.


Wow, if that's your beater commuter bike I wonder what your nice bike looks like?


----------



## Hagakure

Squidward said:


> Wow, if that's your beater commuter bike I wonder what your nice bike looks like?


It's cheaper than the Money spent on Public Transport, Petrol, Parking, Rego, Car Insurance, 
Costs way less in the long term.


----------



## commutenow

I commute on either a Surly Crosscheck or Surly LHT. They are in summer mode because I teach and will use one of them with a rack and such. I use Brooks saddles so that I can use bags from Rivendell in the summer.and not racks. BTW I love my Surlys.


----------



## comuter

*Salsa Casseroll*

I used to ride a Planet X Kaffenback. 

I now have upgraded to a Salsa Casseroll
-dura ace 9speed drivetrain
-dura ace hubs velocity dyad rear open pro front
- funky scott bars
-... other stuff that makes it comfey and fast

View attachment 134317


View attachment 134318


----------



## PegLeg

buck-50 said:


> This is my main commuter.


The bike or the wiener mobile?


----------



## Barry Muzzin

1989 Olmo San Remo - fixed


----------



## csilkman

*2007 Raleigh Supercourse 40-50 miles round-trip:*


----------



## tarwheel2

*De Bernardi commuter*

Here's my commuter bike, a De Bernardi SL. It's a racing style frame with no eyelets for racks and fenders, but I can carry a lot of gear in the Carradice Barley seatbag. I use clip-on RaceBlade fenders when it's rainy, but leave them off most of the time. The clearance is really tight for the Panaracer Pasela 28s show in these photos, and I've since replaced them with some old Michelin Axial Pro 23s I've had for a while. The bike seems to ride the same comfort-wise with either tire, but it's faster with the Michis and the fenders fit much better.


----------



## LetsGoOutside

C-Dale crosser: Used for the longer trips and errands around town. Also lives life in the pits during cross season and still does some road training miles when I feel like switching it up. 700x35c slicks are comfy.

Monocog: Used for the mile-ish long haul to campus, bar/party duty and random putting around coffee shops trips.


----------



## DRLski

I've been wanting to get one of these for a while, too bad my current job I don't commute anymore  I really do miss it.


----------



## Colin Y

1982 Schwinn Le Tour SS Conversion. Kenda KrossCyclo 35's. Still awaiting a new chain and seat, reflective tape, and flip/flop wheels  










Awesome bikes so far! I love commuters!


----------



## stinkydub

*My Sushi Casseroll*

My commuter - Salsa Casseroll - i call it my "Sushi Casseroll" since it has mostly Japanese components: Nitto (stem, seat post, sobar, rack), shimano ultegra/105 drive train, brakes and hubs, mavic open pros, 28 ruffy tuffies, selle san marco regal saddle, and Ortlieb Office Bag (laptop, files, clothes, etc.). I have since installed SKS fenders and have front/rear lights. I love it! My commute's about 13 miles each way. I've also used it on group rides and light overnight ride at Cherohola Skyway. Need to get grocery panniers.
Stinky


----------



## ckosmides

that's a slick looking rack!!


----------



## rcnute

Italian SS cross frame with a flip flop hub. The hills around Seattle are tough but it makes me feel honest. The color is ugly but the finish is hardwearing.


----------



## H.Bicycletus

*front rack?*



rcnute said:


> Italian SS cross frame with a flip flop hub. The hills around Seattle are tough but it makes me feel honest. The color is ugly but the finish is hardwearing.


Who makes that front rack?


----------



## averen

Here are mine. The DoubleCross sees the majority of the commuting duty. However when it eventually starts to cool down I'll start riding the Smoothie ES with my messenger bag again. DoubleCross currently has a rear rack...but I think I'm going to try CX this year so that will get removed as the Smoothie goes into "commuter" mode it will probably get flipped into "touring" mode a couple of times too...while the DoubleCross is a great bike the Smoothie ES is just more fun to ride, at least on the street! I'm looking forward to getting it covered in mud!

My Smoothie ES:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/averen1/2801330135/" title="Smoothie ES at Rest by averen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2801330135_4637358995.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Smoothie ES at Rest" /></a>

My DoubleCross:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/averen1/2802178770/" title="CIMG0293 by averen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/2802178770_b8225a3f7b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0293" /></a>


----------



## rcnute

H.Bicycletus said:


> Who makes that front rack?


It's a Nitto M-12.


----------



## superjohnny

rcnute said:


> Italian SS cross frame with a flip flop hub. The hills around Seattle are tough but it makes me feel honest. The color is ugly but the finish is hardwearing.


Cool front rack. How's that work out for you? Can you haul much on it or is it more for show?


----------



## kk4df

*Surly LHT*
I have Ortlieb back roller classic panniers on it now, but not shown here.


----------



## Squidward

I guess it's time that I finally put pictures of my commuter bikes here.

The first bike is the bike I assembled today to replace the two bikes that I currently ride to work. I built this bike with the aim to spend as little new money on it as I could and re-use as much stuff I have laying around as possible. All told I spent less than $200 on this bike to get it up and running, not counting the components I rmoved from the old Stumpjumper that I have been riding to the subway and locking it up there. On days that I ride to the office I ride the Guerciotti. With the new bike, I'm hoping to have just one bike to ride to work, whether I lock it up at the subway or ride it all the way to work, rain or shine (I have a set of fenders for it that are not pictured, I also have a rack for it to carry loads home if I need to ride it to the market). Yes, those are 700c wheels mounted on to a frame designed to use 26" wheels and V-brakes.


----------



## planetjag

*Brakes?*

What are those brakes? I'm thinking along the same lines as you - 700c wheels in my old MTB frame.

jonathan


----------



## Squidward

Click on this to read more about the brakes I used. Obviously, I didn't put that frame on eBay last year like I thought I was going to do. It's going up for sure, now.


----------



## TBro

*Here's mine*



ckosmides said:


> I am just getting into riding my bike to work and enjoy seeing what other people ride. Please submit a picture of your ride in commuter mode if you have one. If there already is a thread devoted to this I apologize.
> Thanks



Here is my FORT Ro Uno Single Speed I built up earlier this summer. I've added some Planet Bike Road EZ fenders and have changed out the spacers for Black. Awesome bike. I would highly recommend FORT frames for their outstanding quality and value.


----------



## Chris H

Holy Smokes, how did I almost pass up an opportunity to post another pic of my Big Dummy.

Man I love this bike:



















It is my Urban Grocery Getter (tm).


----------



## rcnute

superjohnny said:


> Cool front rack. How's that work out for you? Can you haul much on it or is it more for show?


Surprisingly strong. I hauled about 15 pounds on it in a messenger bag I lashed to it today. Probably wouldn't use it for anything too heavy duty though.


----------



## William_25

buck-50 said:


> This is my main commuter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my winter commuter, now retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the replacement for my winter commuter...


WOW I'm jeleous...I always wanted the Oscar Mayer Weiner Mobile for my main commuter


----------



## bubba9646

*Cross check x 3.5 years*

Functional


----------



## shudson16

Been wanting to post a pic for sometime now and I've finally figured out how to download photos. Here's my commuter/light tourer. Just added the Axiom rack and panniers last week. Had been using just a generic rack and trunk bag. Other upgrades include Terry Liberator saddle, Ergon grips, Campy Veloce triple crank/BB which replaced the junk Truvativ triple that came on the bike,. Also swapped out pedals for SPD's and I run a Cygolite for night time riding. I kinda wish it had eyelets for fenders but it doesn't and I don't want clip-ons so I'll live w/o. Anyway, that's it.


----------



## tober1

*Fiori Roma*

These were Canadian made with Ishiwata tubing. I really love zipping around town on this thing. Some people hate the Biopace. I don't really notice.


----------



## tarwheel2

Well, since this thread has been resurrected from the dead, I might as well post photos of the Bob Jackson World Tour that has replaced the De Bernardi as my commuter bike.


----------



## Opus51569

*Sure, I'll play*

2006 Trek Pilot 1.0. After 4k miles as my primary bike, it is now enjoying a new career as a commuter.


----------



## bigman

*Fixed & Geared*

Trek 720 with all new everything but paint and headset.
Salsa - with 28's and fenders. Fixed.


----------



## Richard

*Since it's been revived.*

This is my dedicated "commuter" (for my vicious 3.5 mile, dead flat commute to the bike shop.)

A '72 Raleigh Supercourse, built from the frame/fork up with new parts. Currently running it as an S/S. SKS fenders with Continental 700x28's - soon to be replaced with Pasela TG's. I don't need racks or pannier setups as I don't need to carry much. Everything goes in a messenger bag.


----------



## bubba9646

*Disc brake commuter*

Built in 2010 to replace a Surly Crosscheck commuter that was set up identically.

I wanted to have a commuter that had disc brakes. I never thought it would happen.
Then I found the Gunnar Fastlane and there we have it!

The Gunnar frame seems to be a more responsive frame then my tried and true Crosscheck. I commute 100% by bicycle x 4 years now. No cars here. 

After the Gunnar was finished, I converted the Surly into a triple speed and it is now used for hauling heavy loads with my Bob trailer. 

The peach basket on the back is convienent and reliable. A gore tex back pack cover keeps everything dry and in place. 
 
Ride On!
Bubba


----------



## Richard

P.S.

Love that Bob Jackson, Tarwheel!


----------



## brucew

Four-seasons, all-conditions commuter and grocery-getter, 2006 Trek Portland, with Tubus Cosmo rack, handbuilt wheelset with an Alfine dynamo hub in front powering a Schmidt Edelux headlight and B&M Dtoplight taillight, supplemented with DiNottes at each end. Shown here with its wider winter fenders and studded snow tires.










Fair-weather alternate and backup commuter, a Y2K Trek 1000. These fenders go back on the Portland in the three-seasons.


----------



## brucew

bubba9646 said:


> The peach basket on the back is convenient and reliable.


And I gotta say the peach basket make a much different statement than the traditional milk crate. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## bubba9646

Tough. I like your rides.
Ride On,
Bubba


----------



## sjt78

I just got a new commute bike last night. It is an REI Transfer 2010 model (https://www.rei.com/product/791145). It came mostly assembled, but I had to do some tweaking here and there. I put on my rack trunk bag and rode it into work this morning. It was a nice ride and first time I ever used an internal geared hub. I'll post pics of it later and maybe even do a small review of it as there is very little info on the new 2010 model with 700c wheels and steel frame/fork. I think the most noticeable thing about this bike is the very long wheelbase.

Here's a quick pic I took right after putting it together last night:









Here's a pic of the old Raleigh I was running as a singlespeed on my commute:


----------



## crossracer

Here is my beast. Again another performance special, real low price with a discount on top of that. Relacement for my surly cross check which was destrovyed in an accident. Like it pretty well however i am replacing the front forks with a set of surly LHT forks, racks, bags, the works. Fully loaded its around 50 lbs with lights, batteries, repair stuff and safety items. Ill post more when i install the new front fork next week.


----------



## Frith

My jamis cross bike. Can't remember the name of the frame model right now. I took this pic just after installing some fenders.
I got lucky with the singlespeed set up because the dropouts are ever so slightly horizontal and because my choice of gearing just happened to work.
I'm thinking about switching the bars to something like an FSA metropolis since most of my commute is in the city I need to be a bit more upright and I rarely make use of the drops.

EDIT: I could have just looked at the pic and found out the model name of the frame it seems. Nova! lol


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*My new ride*

Here's my new bike, just a week old... a custom build, Alfine hub, Alfine generator, lights fore and aft, custom racks ... a really cool ride.


----------



## Opus51569

Hey, another kickstand! I knew I couldn't be the only one who still had one... Oh, wait...never mind...


----------



## Killroy

I want to try the Trek Soho.
Some cool features:
- fenders
- belt drive
- 3 speed hub
- Hub brakes


----------



## TLDetroit

Here's mine...just got it two weeks ago.......


----------



## Slim Again Soon

Man, lot's of good-looking commuters on this thread!

Digging that peach basket.


----------



## Ken2

*My Tricross commuter*

My '08 Specialized Tricross frame, built up with Ultegra for the most part.


----------



## kbollox

My 2010 Surly LHT - commuter/camper


----------

